# Ponies :)



## stephiiberrybean (Feb 19, 2013)

You know you've all missed my horse threads!  So here's a little one for you all. 

A little video of Januarys antics. (minus the hacking me and Berry do every weekend and throughout the week)
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRaok8Y1yD4[/video]

The horses are:
Bay with blaze (white face and one I'm riding) - Berry, 6 year old.
Little bay one thats hooning around - Star, she's only a year old in April
Skewbald (Brown and white one, also riding) - Jazz, who is only 3.

Star i've owned since 2 days old. Berry I've owned for 2 years in June and Jazz is new, I started loaning her in January. 

and a little hacking picture






A little Jimbo video because I miss him an awful lot 
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HN2EBR_Bqdg[/video]

-For those who don't know. I owned Jimbo for 6 years before loosing him in April last year because of a brain tumour. There isn't a day that goes by where I don't miss him.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 19, 2013)

They are beautiful!!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 19, 2013)

I think Jzz is so pretty! Sorry about Jimbo. I remember his having problems when you were in here last time.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 19, 2013)

I love your video's and R.I.P. sweet Jimbo.


----------

